# [online] D&D Next: The Witcher setting



## Quickleaf

I am organizing a game using Roll20 set in the Witcher setting using the D&D Next playtest rules.

If anyone is interested in joining, either give me a shout here or over at: https://app.roll20.net/forum/post/1...lvl-1-weekday-evenings-9-00pm-pst#post-203538

Also you can check out the Obsidian Portal page over here: http://www.obsidianportal.com/campaigns/witcher-land


----------

